# A new rear end for a 240sx?



## swanky (Jun 25, 2003)

I was wondering if i put the sr20det in my 1992 240sx, would i have to put a new rear end in it? Or could the rear end in my 240sx handle the engine?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it should be fine. but since it's a turbocharged engine, upgrading downpipe/exhaust won't be a bad idea


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

The rear end will be just fine, after all, the 240sx and the Silvia are pretty much the same car (frame-wise). I believe the KA24DE is heavier than the SR20DET...could be wrong on that one, though.

As for downpipe/exhaust, consider an APEXi N1 exhaust, with a GReddy 3" downpipe. www.srswap.com is a great resource for both of these beasts.

-Matt


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Or if you dont want to have to sell a kidney to fund it, get a custom 3" dump, front, hi-flow cat, 3" rear and straight through muffler.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

Rear end as in the R200 rear diff right? SR20DET S13s come with the R200 diff from the factory also, along with quite a few other medium power nissan cars such as 300zx N/A, J30, etc. Only thing that you might break now is traction - get a LSD instead (unless u already got one in there)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Apex'i N1 is ok, but it's prone to rust.


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

I say we start the bidding on swanky's kidney. If you would be willing to let your right nut go as well, we could get you a nice sound system or a kaaz LSD...

-Matt


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

esyip said:


> *Apex'i N1 is ok, but it's prone to rust. *


A genuine Apexi N1 exhaust is stainless steel. Wont rust.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

stock rear diff good to about 400 hp


----------

